# Panelled Oak Storage Chest



## woodshavings (24 Aug 2004)

Just completed it but having difficulty in loading image pictures !!!






John


----------



## DaveL (24 Aug 2004)

Hi John,

Nice chest  I am not sure quite why it does not link in the normal way  but if you cut and paste the link into the browser address it displays correctly :shock:


----------



## woodshavings (24 Aug 2004)

Hi Dave - thanks for your response. Thats what I found - if I cut and paste it works. I have just spent ages setting up my "how it was made" pics just to find they did not work. I have removed them and just placed the final picture so I can experiment a bit !!!

Anyone any ideas what is wrong with the pic link??

John


----------



## Midnight (24 Aug 2004)

Nice job John.....


----------



## Noel (24 Aug 2004)

Let's try it this way:





Rgds

Noel

PS Nope, doesn't like it. Maybe freeserve/wanadoo doesn't like links. Can't see too much wrong with the URL.

Here it is on uploadit.org





Fantastic chest, would be interested in the how do's when you get the pics sorted.


----------



## Bean (24 Aug 2004)

woodshavings
Nice job and in my favorite wood  


Bean


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Aug 2004)

Try this




Nice chest!!


----------



## Noel (24 Aug 2004)

Good one Chris. Wondered what all the baloney was after JPG. Even tried to take out the ? after JPG. Well done. No doubt Mr Adam will laughing at us...

Rgds

Noel


----------



## woodshavings (24 Aug 2004)

Thanks for your help guys .. I will try again now !!!!

The Chest is made from 17 meters of 25mm x125 sawn stock, supplied by S&L hardwoods. 
Some was not the straightest I've used! Also their delivery was awful - took 4 weeks 





I ripped the 125 mm to 80mm for the panels and 40 mm for the rails.
The 80mm was then resawn and thicknessed to 10 mm for the panels.





All the stock was planned and thicknessed on my Maxi 26.

The construction used Stile and Rail joints that were machined using a combination cutter on the Maxi Spindle Moulder. The corner stiles have two profiles machined at 90 degrees.






The rails were fitted thus:-





The panels were raised also using the Maxi Spindle Moulder 






The top is made from 3 widths of 22 mm thickness, biscuit jointed together. The chest floor and dividers are from plywood.










The chest was finished using sanding sealer and French Polish.

I dont know if this qualifies as an entry in the competition - its certainly a box with a lid, allbeit a big one ! Its also my first project involving any kind of frame or box construction - its been an interesting learning curve  

John


----------



## Chris Knight (24 Aug 2004)

John,
An excellent job indeed. That is an interesting corner joint - seems to work very well for the design. The finish looks great too. Congratulations.

Poor story on the timber supplier - I guess they had to grow it first!


----------



## DaveL (24 Aug 2004)

John,

Glad you got the pictures up, worth the wait.  

I have never made corners like that, its a good idea, filed away for future use, thanks.  

I have never bought wood mail order due to my mistrusting nature, wood is a very subjective thing and I like to see what I am getting. :roll:


----------



## Noel (24 Aug 2004)

John,

Nice joints. I think it would make a rather suitable entry for the competition, but I ain't running it....

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Pete W (25 Aug 2004)

Great project, John. The pictures are a bit small for these old eyes, but it looks beautiful - if you can work out how to post a bigger image, I for one would love to see it .


----------



## tx2man (25 Aug 2004)

Nice work John 8) ,
can't quite see if the top is detailed on the edge
or just rounded over?

TX

ps Tony could use this to keep his LN's in :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (25 Aug 2004)

Hi John

Your _*box*_ looks really good. Well done.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## dedee (25 Aug 2004)

Very nice,

When does a box become a chest?

AndyP


----------



## CYC (25 Aug 2004)

Beautiful piece, my favourite timber and a very nice finish.

This spindle moulder must give a great pleasure to use, those joints are very interesting  

One day I'll get my planer and I'll do something is solid Oak, one day... :?


----------



## woodshavings (25 Aug 2004)

Hi Tx,

The top rails are lipped with a detail trim. This is neccessary to cover the top of the stiles, otherwise the joint would show.






The lid edge was routed with an ogee.





Pete W, sorry about picture size - I am just getting the hang of this picture lark and are still working out how to size correctly !!


----------



## Alf (25 Aug 2004)

John,

Lovely job; and done even though hampered by the Maxi! :wink: Unless my fellow judges disagree (PM me chaps), consider yourself entered.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Pete W (25 Aug 2004)

woodshavings":3n0ekb4i said:


> Pete W, sorry about picture size - I am just getting the hang of this picture lark and are still working out how to size correctly !!



Don't worry about it - it's a pleasure to see more detail .


----------



## Bean (25 Aug 2004)

Alf 
Are you not keen on Maxi's then ??


Bean


----------



## DaveL (25 Aug 2004)

Bean, 

Alf has a Maxi, well someone must of bought them :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2004)

HI John

A bit late I know, but I really like the box. Nice job


----------



## Alf (26 Aug 2004)

Bean":2500t053 said:


> Are you not keen on Maxi's then ??


No, but I've found a use for it :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Dewy (26 Aug 2004)

It's just as wel lyou don't use Adobe PhotoDeluxe which has it's own photo format (PDD) and wont save in any other image type.
4 years ago I went to sent a photo by file transfer and it took an hour because the file type was huge and not able to be resized.
What I saw as a small pic went at A4 size.
I soon changed to a different program which allows me to save photos in any file type I want.
While typing this I opened a 7k photo in Adobe then saved it without changing anything. 
The file size increased to 198k.
That's over 28 times larger.


----------



## tx2man (27 Aug 2004)

I see you c#ll#ct shoes as well,Alf  

TX


----------



## Anonymous (27 Aug 2004)

tx2man":zce8pw86 said:


> ps Tony could use this to keep his LN's in :wink:



Unfortunately I have recently been forced to add to my LN collection. I think we'll be needing a bigger box :lol:


----------

